# Heat Strip In Ac



## Jimbobboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Camping in north Florida and it has gotten chilly. It got me wondering if I could put a heat strip in the AC on my 210RS, just to take the chill off. Has anyone done this? Pros? Cons? Sure would beat pulling out the electric heater.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a heat strip in my coleman power cub in my small homemade toyhauler and a heat strip in the machIII in our outback 295RE.

First, as they are advertised, the claim is "chill chaser" which is a good description. They are about 1600W (5,000BTU or so) so slightly more BTU than a small portable electric heater.

The advantages are it uses existing ducting so it will distribute the heat throughout the trailer, and it is controlled by the thermostat.

Disadvantage is the exit air is warm, not hot like a portable, it runs the fan on low but the fan airflow is higher than a small portable to the air isn't as hot. Also is slightly noisier than my small portable. And since it heats the whole trailer if you have ducting, it may not keep temp up in a part of the trailer like a small portable would.

We also carry one of the small portables. Each has it's use. From what you describe, it sounds like it is a good solution to your conditions. it works for us in the fall or spring, while the regular furnace gets the workout in the winter and mornings to get the temp back up since we have a setback thermostat and at night the thermostat is set for 45F and we just use quilts. Furnace in the AM then the chill chaser.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We had bought a cheap ceramic heater to use in the bedroom area only and it worked out very well. A heat strip would cost at least 5X the cost of a cheap heater and wouldn't work as well IMHO. I was talking to several guys at a couple of RV sales places about replacing my Carrier AC unit with a Heatpump unit with has a lot higher BTU output than a simple heat stripe and then all said the same thing, that It might take the chill off if it was 50 outside but much below that it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Jimbobboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the information. I carry a couple of electric heaters if it gets too cold and always have the furnace. Best option may be to head farther south and stay longer.
Jimbobboy


----------

